# Rainy season breeding



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I've read here that there are so many factors involved to get your reds to mate, i.e. right size, water conditions, and their comfort level in the tank. Piranhas breed during the rainy season, but what happens if you have p's were bred in tank and not in the wild? Is it in their nature to know that there is a rainy season even though they were born in a home aquarium? I would think only the ones that are wild caught would know.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think it's pure instinct: rain falling during the wet season alters the water they live in (water depth/level, temperature, chemical make-up perhaps?), and I guess those alterations are the triggers for piranha's to start spawning.
Since this reaction is purely instinctive, I think the same triggers will affect tank-bred p's as well....

Correct me if I'm wrong, though... :smile:


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

maybe the rain makes them horny?


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

It could be psychological. The noise of the rain, the vibrations. I've read stuff about how that makes animals go into heat or whatnot. And that could react with what Judaz said.
Just my two cents.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I think it's pure instinct: rain falling during the wet season alters the water they live in (water depth/level, temperature, chemical make-up perhaps?), and I guess those alterations are the triggers for piranha's to start spawning.
> Since this reaction is purely instinctive, I think the same triggers will affect tank-bred p's as well....
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, though... :smile:


 maybe you're right.

as with my Ps, as soon as i've finished cleaning and with the same parameters of the tank (i.e. water, temp & etc.), the 3 male ternz will turn dark and start to fight for the female and after few hours the female will start laying some eggs.
this is what i have observed in my tank. and sometimes i don't like because they will become ugly and the reds will also fight and ended with a bitten fins most of them.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

yep i have just cleaned my tank and after an hour two of my reds have started to breed a nest is blown and both are really dark.
i have been reading a post on fishpost by john (knifeman) and hareball both have had a lot of rain (5 weeks) in the area they live and both have had deaths due to breeding p's john piraya and hareball terns.
they are saying it could be barometric pressure that does alter the makeup of the water that could trigger this which is a possibility i aint saying its totaly correct and neither are they but you never know maybe frank can shed some light on the subject
dixon


----------

